# FN 1910 .32acp- replacement grips ?



## Justsqueeze (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi folks


Anyone know of someplace where I can find a set of grips for this little gem...I have one in good shape, would like to dress it up a bit....

Cheers


Howard


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/productschem.asp?chrMasterModel=0630z1910

Item number 31.


----------

